# N.Irish Expats - BBC Interview



## RoryBBC

Hi. I'm producing a radio documentary for BBC Radio Ulster about N.Irish expats now living abroad, who wont be home this Christmas.
This will give you the chance to tell your story, and say hello and Merry Christmas to the ones back home you miss.

Please email me at rory(dot)mcconnell(at)bbc(dot)co(dot)uk if you fit the criteria and want to be involved. If you think you know someone this might apply to please pass on my email address.

I'm particularly looking for anyone in Indonesia, Italy and New York.

Hopefully speak to some of you soon,
Rory


----------

